# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پرسش و پاسخ جامع شیمی نظام جدید/ سوالات و شیوه مطالعه

## NormaL

ای نام تو بهترین سرآغاز...

سلام!
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و بهتر و بیشتر از همیشه در حال تلاش و درس خوندن باشین!


این تاپیک مخصوص پرسش و پاسخ ویژه ی مباحث زیر زده شده:


پرسش و پاسخ درباره ی سوالات و تستهای درس شیمی که توشون اشکال دارینمشاوره ی روشهای خوندن و تست زدن

نکات:
این تاپیک یه تاپیک آزاده. شما میتونین سوالاتی که براتون راجب درس شیمی پیش اومده رو توی این تاپیک مطرح کنین و من و بقیه میتونیم به سوالاتتون جواب بدیم.از بحث های نامربوط و دور از موضوع تاپیک، به شدت بپرهیزین :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Amf1384

چه تاپیک خوبی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## NormaL

برای شروع به تست زیر از کنکور سراسری ۹۵ نگاهی میندازیم

به نظر شما کدوم گزینه جواب سواله؟ از راه کسر های پیش ساخته رفتین یا کسر تبدیل؟

----------


## zhi.a

> برای شروع به تست زیر از کنکور سراسری ۹۵ نگاهی میندازیم
> 
> به نظر شما کدوم گزینه جواب سواله؟ از راه کسر های پیش ساخته رفتین یا کسر تبدیل؟


شیمی؟ جون بابا! :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (83): 
گ2. با کسر تبدیل :/

----------


## NormaL

> شیمی؟ جون بابا!
> گ2. با کسر تبدیل :/


با تناسب راحتتر نیست؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## zhi.a

> با تناسب راحتتر نیست؟


من تحت هیچ شرایطی با تناسب حل نمیکنم :/
دستم تو کسر تبدیلا خیلی روون شده نه مشکل زمانی دارم و ن با حلش مشکل دارم ک گیج بشم :/ دیگه کلن ب کسر تبدیل عادت کردم با تناسب ک میزنم بی دقتی میکنم توش :/
از طرفی وقتی کسر تبدیل میزنم عددایی ک با هم ساده میشن بیشتر ب چشمم میان :/ 
پ.ن: میدونم عجیبم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> برای شروع به تست زیر از کنکور سراسری ۹۵ نگاهی میندازیم
> 
> به نظر شما کدوم گزینه جواب سواله؟ از راه کسر های پیش ساخته رفتین یا کسر تبدیل؟


یادش بخیر شیمی  :Yahoo (4): 

جواب گزینه 2 

بعداز درک صحیح سوال دوتا تناسب ساده میخواد

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


برای شروع به تست زیر از کنکور سراسری ۹۵ نگاهی میندازیم

به نظر شما کدوم گزینه جواب سواله؟ از راه کسر های پیش ساخته رفتین یا کسر تبدیل؟


گزینه2.کسر های پیش ساخته*

----------


## erfanjebeli

خب من اگه روش مطالعه خودمو بخوام بگم ، اغلبا روی کتلب درسی تا جای ممکن مسلط میشدم بعد تست های منبعم رو میزدم بعد کلی آزمون میزدم منبع مناسب واسه ازمون هم زیاده! هم فصل آزمون خوبه هم موج آزمون خوبه با توجه به کنکور99! مخصوصا زمان جمع بندی ! حالا این زمان جمع بندی مختص به بعد عید نمیشه! مثلا جمعه ها که قلمچی داشتیم روز چهارشنبه و پنج شنبه رو میزاشتم واسه جمع بندی! تلاش مسکردم درسی تا اون موقع نمونده باشه برام و اگرم میموند چنتا زیر مبحث ریز میموند!

----------


## NormaL

یه تست دیگه از کنکور سراسری
جواباتونو بگین :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Erfan_brian

> یه تست دیگه از کنکور سراسری
> جواباتونو بگین


با حل ذهنی میگم گزینه ۴. محاسبه روی کاغذ هم نکردم ...

----------


## zhi.a

> یه تست دیگه از کنکور سراسری
> جواباتونو بگین


گزینه 4
میگما ی چیزی :/ میشه سوالایی ک میزاری مباحثشون منطبق با همون مباحث ازمونای ازمایشی باشه؟ :/ ک هم زمان با مباحث اونا اینا رو بزاری
پ.ن: البته این سواله الان از مباحث این ازمون هست ولی خب من کلی گفتم :/ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amf1384

میشه ۲۷ گزینه ۴ البته همین جوری با راه حل های ذهنی خودم رو هوا گفتم.

----------


## Amf1384

شما چه جوری تصویر آپلود میکنید؟

----------


## NormaL

> یه تست دیگه از کنکور سراسری
> جواباتونو بگین



اینم جواب تست
البته فکر نمیکنم تست مشکلی بوده باشه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## NormaL

یه تست دیگه از مبحث مول:

----------


## Paxton

> یه تست دیگه از مبحث مول:


گزینه ی 1 فکر میکنم  :Yahoo (4): 

البته من کنکوری نیستم 
نمیدونم شاید نباید جواب بدم

----------


## Erfan_brian

> یه تست دیگه از مبحث مول:


گزینه 1

----------


## NormaL

بله درسته جواب گزینه یک میشه کتاب خودشم ۴۴۸ به دست آورده ولی اشتباهی گفته دو:/

----------


## sibzamini

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amf1384


شما چه جوری تصویر آپلود میکنید؟


این تاپیک اموزشی انجمن هستش آراز گذاشته
آمـوزش قرار دادن عکس در انجمن ( آپلود عکس)مطالب این تاپیک هم شاید به کارت باید
آموزش های نحوه استفاده از امکانات انجمن_

----------


## NormaL

اینم دو تا تست محاسباتی از فصل یک دوازدهم بخش صابون ها
اگه اشکالی داشتین بگین

----------


## Erfan_brian

> اینم دو تا تست محاسباتی از فصل یک دوازدهم بخش صابون ها
> اگه اشکالی داشتین بگین


‌سوال ۱۴ میشه گزینه 4
CnH2n+1COONa فرمول پاک کننده صابونیه n رو ۱۴ میزاریم ...
سوال ۱۵ میشه گزینه 1
چون گفته پاک کننده صابونی مایع پس پتاسیمه و سدیم نیست !
C11H23COOK حساب و کتاب می کنیم.

----------


## sepehr_a

264
C14H29cooNa

----------


## sepehr_a

ببخشید یه سوال مسخره 
سوال 15 چجوری کربن ها رو دقیقا باید بشمارم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amir79vt

*صورت گزینه2 : تعداد اتم های اکسیژن در گروه کربوکسیل با نسبت شمار اتم های هیدروژن به کربن در ساختار روغن زیتون برابر است




--------------


گروه کربوکسیل مگه 1 اکسیژن نداره؟ چرا پاسخنامه 2 گرفته؟*

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirih




صورت گزینه2 : تعداد اتم های اکسیژن در گروه کربوکسیل با نسبت شمار اتم های هیدروژن به کربن در ساختار روغن زیتون برابر است




--------------


گروه کربوکسیل مگه 1 اکسیژن نداره؟ چرا پاسخنامه 2 گرفته؟


گروه کربوکسیل2 اکسیژن داره اون گروه هیدروکسیله ک ی اکسیژن داره*

----------


## Wonderland

> *صورت گزینه2 : تعداد اتم های اکسیژن در گروه کربوکسیل با نسبت شمار اتم های هیدروژن به کربن در ساختار روغن زیتون برابر است
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> 
> گروه کربوکسیل مگه 1 اکسیژن نداره؟ چرا پاسخنامه 2 گرفته؟*



کربوکسیل ها و استرها دو تا اکسیژن دارند ولی الکل ها،آلدهیدها،کتون ها،آمیدها و اترها تک اکسیژنی اند.

----------


## Amir79vt

> *
> گروه کربوکسیل2 اکسیژن داره اون گروه هیدروکسیله ک ی اکسیژن داره*


آخ آخ چ سوتیی دادم اصلا حواسم نبود :Yahoo (50):  




> کربوکسیل ها و استرها دو تا اکسیژن دارند ولی الکل ها،آلدهیدها،کتون ها،آمیدها و اترها تک اکسیژنی اند.


مرسی بابت پاسخگویی جامع شما :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Wonderland

> ببخشید یه سوال مسخره 
> سوال 15 چجوری کربن ها رو دقیقا باید بشمارم


*اون کربنی که به اون آبیا وصله که جز زنجیره کربنی نیست و اون سیاه های دیگه دقیقا یازده تان کربن های زنجیره اند کاملا مشخصه...به شکل اعتماد کنید
فرمول ما هم CnH2n+1COONa هست وnهم یازده هه
*

----------


## NormaL

> ببخشید یه سوال مسخره 
> سوال 15 چجوری کربن ها رو دقیقا باید بشمارم


از روی شکل دیگه دوست من :Yahoo (4):  به شکل کتاب یه نگاه بنداز اینکار برات راحتتر میشه

----------


## NormaL

> اینم دو تا تست محاسباتی از فصل یک دوازدهم بخش صابون ها
> اگه اشکالی داشتین بگین
> 
> فایل پیوست 94721


اینم جواب تست 



انگار دوستان لطف کرده بودن به اشکالات پاسخ داده بودن.
هنوز هم اگه سوالی بود بپرسین

----------


## NormaL

خب گفتم ایندفعه یه تست مورد شماری هم داشته باشیم :Yahoo (4): 
برای حل کردن تست محاسباتی، لازمه که واکنش کتاب درسی رو بلد باشین...

----------


## NormaL

> خب من اگه روش مطالعه خودمو بخوام بگم ، اغلبا روی کتلب درسی تا جای ممکن مسلط میشدم بعد تست های منبعم رو میزدم بعد کلی آزمون میزدم منبع مناسب واسه ازمون هم زیاده! هم فصل آزمون خوبه هم موج آزمون خوبه با توجه به کنکور99! مخصوصا زمان جمع بندی ! حالا این زمان جمع بندی مختص به بعد عید نمیشه! مثلا جمعه ها که قلمچی داشتیم روز چهارشنبه و پنج شنبه رو میزاشتم واسه جمع بندی! تلاش مسکردم درسی تا اون موقع نمونده باشه برام و اگرم میموند چنتا زیر مبحث ریز میموند!


خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز
منبع اصلی شیمیتون چی بود؟ توی قلمچی چند درصد میزدین؟

----------


## zhi.a

> خب گفتم ایندفعه یه تست مورد شماری هم داشته باشیم
> برای حل کردن تست محاسباتی، لازمه که واکنش کتاب درسی رو بلد باشین...


1: 3
2: 4

----------


## Erfan_brian

> خب گفتم ایندفعه یه تست مورد شماری هم داشته باشیم
> برای حل کردن تست محاسباتی، لازمه که واکنش کتاب درسی رو بلد باشین...


سوال ۶۴ میشه گزینه 3
سوال ۶۵ میشه گزینه 4

----------


## NormaL

> خب گفتم ایندفعه یه تست مورد شماری هم داشته باشیم
> برای حل کردن تست محاسباتی، لازمه که واکنش کتاب درسی رو بلد باشین...


جواب تست قبل

----------


## NormaL

دو تا تست جدید برای جمع بندی محاسبات دوازدهم

----------


## NormaL

سه تا تست برای جمع بندی مبحث موقعیت عناصر در جدول تناوبی

----------


## Gladiolus

ایا میدانید های نظام جدید شیمی رو باید خوند؟
میان تو کنکور ؟

----------


## Amf1384

> ایا میدانید های نظام جدید شیمی رو باید خوند؟
> میان تو کنکور ؟


خیر

----------


## NormaL

> ایا میدانید های نظام جدید شیمی رو باید خوند؟
> میان تو کنکور ؟


سلام توی حاشیه ی کتابای شیمی اونا که اولش فقط یه نقطه گنده س رو باید خوند ولی آیا میدانید ها رو نه...

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سه تا تست برای جمع بندی مبحث موقعیت عناصر در جدول تناوبی


209 میشه 3
210 میشه 1
211 میشه 4

----------


## NormaL

سه تا تست از فصل دوم شیمی دهم

----------


## NormaL

> سه تا تست از فصل دوم شیمی دهم


جواب تست ها

----------


## NormaL

سه تست از مباحث دوازدهم آزمون هفته ی بعد
اگه اشکالی توی حل سوالات داشتین بپرسین

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

> سه تست از مباحث دوازدهم آزمون هفته ی بعد
> اگه اشکالی توی حل سوالات داشتین بپرسین
> فایل پیوست 94814


هرکسی میتونه تست بزاره؟

----------


## mlt

آره
گفته آزاده


> هرکسی میتونه تست بزاره؟

----------


## NormaL

> هرکسی میتونه تست بزاره؟


سلام حمید جان البته
میتونین تست های چالشی یا هر تست دیگه ای رو اینجا قرار بدین تا با هم بررسی کنیم

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سه تست از مباحث دوازدهم آزمون هفته ی بعد
> اگه اشکالی توی حل سوالات داشتین بپرسین
> فایل پیوست 94814


سوال ۷ میشه 2
سوال ۸ میشه 3
سوال ۹ میشه 2

----------


## NormaL

> سوال ۷ میشه 2
> سوال ۸ میشه 3
> سوال ۹ میشه 2


یه کم روی سوال هفت بیشتر دقت کن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Erfan_brian

> یه کم روی سوال هفت بیشتر دقت کن


چند موردیه دیگه  :Yahoo (3):  ما انسانیم و واجب الخطا  :Yahoo (56):  حالا جواب چی میشه ؟

----------


## NormaL

> چند موردیه دیگه  ما انسانیم و واجب الخطا  حالا جواب چی میشه ؟

----------


## zhi.a

> 


من ی سوال دارم :/
سوال 7 مگه ما نمیگیم ک اگه اسید قوی با غلظت کافی باشه کامل یونش پیدا میکنه؟ الان ha کامل یونش پیدا کرده
خب پس مولکول یونیده نشدش کجا بود ک ما بخوایم نسبت یونیده شده به نشدش رو حساب کنیم ://

----------


## NormaL

> من ی سوال دارم :/
> سوال 7 مگه ما نمیگیم ک اگه اسید قوی با غلضت کافی باشه کامل یونش پیدا میکنه؟ الان ha کامل یونش پیدا کرده
> خب پس مولکول یونیده نشدش کجا بود ک ما بخوایم نسبت یونیده شده به نشدش رو حساب کنیم ://


ببین هیچ اسیدی نداریم که ۱۰۰٪ یونیده بشه
در کل سه حالت داریم

یا درجه یونش به ۱ خیلی نزدیکه
یا بین صفر و یکه
یا به صفر خیلی نزدیکه

توی حالت اول و سوم به ترتیب اسید قوی و ضعیف داریم.

گفتم که هیچ اسیدی نداریم که کامل یونیده بشه و مثلا اینجا، HA فوق فوقش ۹۹/۹۹٪ باشه. به هر حال یه سری مولکول یونیده نشده ته ظرف باقی میمونه. پس نسبت مولکول های یونیده شده به نشده توی HA خیلی خیلی بیشتر از HB هست

در ضمن گیریم که حتی اگه توی حالت آرمانی هم باشه و اسید کامل یونیده شده باشه.
توی این حالت هم اگه مخرجمون صفر باشه، از HB بیشتر میشه دیگه :Yahoo (56):

----------


## scorpion2020

تاپیک جالبیه ممنون !

----------


## _invincible_

سلام دوستان میشه این سوالو حل کنید؟

----------


## NormaL

سه تا تست از فصل اول شیمی دهم 
اگر سوالی داشتین بپرسین

----------


## _invincible_

> سلام دوستان میشه این سوالو حل کنید؟


الان بازده درصدی رو باید در ۸۴صدم لیتر ضرب کنیم دیگه درحالیکه پاسخنامه در ۵ گرم ضرب کره :Yahoo (17):

----------


## NormaL

> الان بازده درصدی رو باید در ۸۴صدم لیتر ضرب کنیم دیگه درحالیکه پاسخنامه در ۵ گرم ضرب کره


واکنش اینجوری باید باشه:
1شوینده غیر صابونی سیر نشده + 3مولکول هیدروژن --> 1 شوینده صابونی سیر شده

بازده درصدی هم باید توی واکنش دهنده ها ضرب بشه

پس چرا پاسخنامه توی ۵ ضرب کرده؟؟

----------


## NormaL

> سلام دوستان میشه این سوالو حل کنید؟


جواب میشه ۲۹؟

----------


## _invincible_

> جواب میشه ۲۹؟


33 زده پاسخنامه

----------


## _invincible_

> واکنش اینجوری باید باشه:
> 1شوینده غیر صابونی سیر نشده + 3مولکول هیدروژن --> 1 شوینده صابونی سیر شده
> 
> بازده درصدی هم باید توی واکنش دهنده ها ضرب بشه
> 
> پس چرا پاسخنامه توی ۵ ضرب کرده؟؟


البته اون 5 گرم هم واکنش دهنده ست دیگه

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


واکنش اینجوری باید باشه:
1شوینده غیر صابونی سیر نشده + 3مولکول هیدروژن --> 1 شوینده صابونی سیر شده

بازده درصدی هم باید توی واکنش دهنده ها ضرب بشه

پس چرا پاسخنامه توی ۵ ضرب کرده؟؟



منم مثله شما نظام جديدم/اما مادرم دبير شيمي هستن مسايل اينطوري يادم مياد بهم ميگف يه بحث توي نظام قديم بوده باسم محدودکننده اگه اشتباه نکنم//ما اينجا هردو واکنش دهنده داريم اما بايد يکاري کنيم بفهميم ک بازده رو درکدوم ضرب کنيم  بذارين از خودشون بپرسم بهتون درستشو ميگم الان پيشم نيستن*

----------


## _invincible_

> جواب میشه ۲۹؟


من این پست شما رو لایک کردم نمیدونم چرا علامت دیسلایک فعال شده :Yahoo (17):

----------


## _invincible_

> *
> 
> 
> منم مثله شما نظام جديدم/اما مادرم دبير شيمي هستن مسايل اينطوري يادم مياد بهم ميگف يه بحث توي نظام قديم بوده باسم محدودکننده اگه اشتباه نکنم//ما اينجا هردو واکنش دهنده داريم اما بايد يکاري کنيم بفهميم ک بازده رو درکدوم ضرب کنيم  بذارين از خودشون بپرسم بهتون درستشو ميگم الان پيشم نيستن*


ممنون دوست عزیز.. بنظرم پاسخنامه اشتباه کرده چون خود سوال گفته که به طورکامل سیر شده...

----------


## Erfan_brian

سلام بچه های گل، هرکی بلده جواب بده یه پاسخ تشریحی خوشگل هم بزارید ... مال کنکور ۹۷ تجربیه

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سه تا تست از فصل اول شیمی دهم 
> اگر سوالی داشتین بپرسین
> 
> فایل پیوست 94827


۲۴۲ میشه 2
۲۴۳ میشه 1
۲۴۴ میشه 2

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

این تست رو خودم طراحی کردم یکی دوجاش مشکل علمی داشت حل کردم اما امیدوارم مشکلی نداشته باشه
هرکسی ک بررسی میکنه لطفن اگه مشکلی داشت یا پیشنهادی داره بگه بهم خوشحال میشم و حتما سطح تست رو هم از نظرتون بگید ک تو بین آسون و متوسط و سخت چ سطحیه
باتشکر

----------


## NormaL

> 33 زده پاسخنامه


آها بله درسته من با اون چهار تای قبلی جمع نکردم...

----------


## NormaL

> سلام بچه های گل، هرکی بلده جواب بده یه پاسخ تشریحی خوشگل هم بزارید ... مال کنکور ۹۷ تجربیه


سلام
تست قشنگی بود جواب گزینه یک میشه
با پی سی ام پاسخ تشریحیو نمیتونم بذارم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## NormaL

> این تست رو خودم طراحی کردم یکی دوجاش مشکل علمی داشت حل کردم اما امیدوارم مشکلی نداشته باشه
> هرکسی ک بررسی میکنه لطفن اگه مشکلی داشت یا پیشنهادی داره بگه بهم خوشحال میشم و حتما سطح تست رو هم از نظرتون بگید ک تو بین آسون و متوسط و سخت چ سطحیه
> باتشکر


سلام حمید جان. خیلی کارت عالیه تست طرح کردنو ادامه بده. از بقیه دوستان رتبه برتر هم میخوام دستی تو این کار داشته باشن :Yahoo (4): 
فقط یه سوال. اون 3/1 ، یک سوم هست یا سه و یه دهم؟!
بعد یه چیزی. گفتی اتان و اکسیژن واکنش میدن بعد نگفتی فرآورده اش میره کجا. بعد یه دفعه اتن رو هم بعد اون آوردی من نفهمیدم بالاخره کدوم با کدوم واکنش داد. FeCl2 هم که کلا اول سوال دادی آخر خواستی. والا کلا نفهمیدم چی شد. گمونم مشکل از کج فهم بودن منه اگه میشه برام توضیح بده
و در آخر اینکه جرم مولی رو هم آخر سوالات بده :Yahoo (4): 
با تشکر از اینکه به فکر ماها هستی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## NormaL

> ۲۴۲ میشه 2
> ۲۴۳ میشه 1
> ۲۴۴ میشه 2


بله جوابا درسته مثل همیشه :Yahoo (5):

----------


## NormaL

> *
> 
> 
> منم مثله شما نظام جديدم/اما مادرم دبير شيمي هستن مسايل اينطوري يادم مياد بهم ميگف يه بحث توي نظام قديم بوده باسم محدودکننده اگه اشتباه نکنم//ما اينجا هردو واکنش دهنده داريم اما بايد يکاري کنيم بفهميم ک بازده رو درکدوم ضرب کنيم  بذارين از خودشون بپرسم بهتون درستشو ميگم الان پيشم نيستن*


آره حدس زدم که از حیطه دانش ما خارج باشه. چون توی شیمی یازدهم همچین تستی ندیده بودم :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

> سلام حمید جان. خیلی کارت عالیه تست طرح کردنو ادامه بده. از بقیه دوستان رتبه برتر هم میخوام دستی تو این کار داشته باشن
> فقط یه سوال. اون 3/1 ، یک سوم هست یا سه و یه دهم؟!
> بعد یه چیزی. گفتی اتان و اکسیژن واکنش میدن بعد نگفتی فرآورده اش میره کجا. بعد یه دفعه اتن رو هم بعد اون آوردی من نفهمیدم بالاخره کدوم با کدوم واکنش داد. FeCl2 هم که کلا اول سوال دادی آخر خواستی. والا کلا نفهمیدم چی شد. گمونم مشکل از کج فهم بودن منه اگه میشه برام توضیح بده
> و در آخر اینکه جرم مولی رو هم آخر سوالات بده
> با تشکر از اینکه به فکر ماها هستی


سلام..
اره اون یک سومه من بلد نبودم تو وُرد درست بنویسمش :Yahoo (20): 
اول سوال گفتم ظرف سر بسته فراوردش همونجا میمونه و فراورده ها کلن تو واکنش وارد نمیشن...
ن بخاطر کج فهمیت نیست بلاخره من اول راهمو باید یکم زمان ببره تا بتونم تست با کیفیتی ک هم سخت باشع هم کنکوری و خلاصه همه چی اوکی باشه طرح کنم...مرسی داداش :Yahoo (8):

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


آره حدس زدم که از حیطه دانش ما خارج باشه. چون توی شیمی یازدهم همچین تستی ندیده بودم







 نوشته اصلی توسط _invincible_


ممنون دوست عزیز.. بنظرم پاسخنامه اشتباه کرده چون خود سوال گفته که به طورکامل سیر شده...



دوستااااان خودمونو الکي گيج کرديم!!29 ک جناب نرمال بدست اوردين کاملا درست هست...فرقي هم نداره بازده در کدوم ضرب کنيم هردو واکنش دهنده هستن///سوال رو يبار ديگه بخونيد....گفته کل هيدروژنا !!! ن فقط هيدروژن زنجيره...29 به علاوه اون چارتايي ک حلقه بنزن داره
موفق باشييييددد
اون محدود کننده ک گفتم بايد جرم موليا داشته باشيم و اصلا نبايد ب ما طوري سوال بدن ک نياز باشه اصلا تو فکرش نباشيد
*

----------


## _invincible_

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دوستااااان خودمونو الکي گيج کرديم!!29 ک جناب نرمال بدست اوردين کاملا درست هست...فرقي هم نداره بازده در کدوم ضرب کنيم هردو واکنش دهنده هستن///سوال رو يبار ديگه بخونيد....گفته کل هيدروژنا !!! ن فقط هيدروژن زنجيره...29 به علاوه اون چارتايي ک حلقه بنزن داره
> موفق باشييييددد
> اون محدود کننده ک گفتم بايد جرم موليا داشته باشيم و اصلا نبايد ب ما طوري سوال بدن ک نياز باشه اصلا تو فکرش نباشيد
> *


فرق میکنه.. اگر در لیتر گاز هیدروژن ضرب کنیم جواب میشه 39!!  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## NormaL

> فرق میکنه.. اگر در لیتر گاز هیدروژن ضرب کنیم جواب میشه 39!!


به نظرم دیگه پی تستو نگیریم :Yahoo (56): 
بهمن بازرگانی هم ایده نمیرسه به مغزش از در و دیوار تست میده. یکی نیست بگه اخه مرد حسابی مگه مجبوری ۶۰۰-۷۰۰ تا تست برا هر فصل بنویسی اخه میخوای چیتو به رخ بکشی :Yahoo (20): 
همین کاراشه که کتابش شده دو جلد الکی باید ۳۰۰ تومن بالاش بدیم

----------


## farshid.y

*صحیح غلط فصل 1 شیمی یازدهم

*1- درصد جرمی کربن در هر آلکن زنجیر دار از هر آلکان زنجیردار دلخواه بیشتر است
2- در دوره سوم ، بیشترین اختلاف شعاع بین دو عنصر متوالی مربوط به اختلاف شعاع سدیم و منیزیم است

----------


## _invincible_

> *صحیح غلط فصل 1 شیمی یازدهم
> 
> *1- درصد جرمی کربن در هر آلکن از هر آلکان دلخواه بیشتر است
> 2- در دوره سوم ، بیشترین اختلاف شعاع بین دو عنصر متوالی مربوط به اختلاف شعاع سدیم و منیزیم است


1-غ در آلکن و آلکان با تعداد کربن مشابه این عبارت صادقه
2-غ طبق نموداری که کتاب داده بیشترین اختلاف مال آلومینیم و سیلیسیم هست

----------


## farshid.y

> 1-غ در آلکن و آلکان با تعداد کربن مشابه این عبارت صادقه
> 2-غ طبق نموداری که کتاب داده بیشترین اختلاف مال آلومینیم و سیلیسیم هست


جمله اول درسته ، در آلکان ها با افزایش تعداد کربن ها درصد جرمی کربن زیاد میشه ، پس ما بالافرض میگیریم بی نهایت کربن داریم (برای رسیدن به بالاترین درصد جرمی کربن در آلکان ها ) ، در آلکن هم کربن با توجه به اینکه 2 تا هیدروژن کمتر داریم درصد جرمی کربن بیشتره ، از طرفی درصد جرمی کربن در آلکن ها ثابته بنابراین در هر آلکنی درصد جرمی کربن از بیشترین درصد جرمی ممکن برای آلکان بیشتره و در نهایت به اون جمله ای که تو سوال هست میرسیم
پ.ن : شرمنده اگه یکم بد توضیح دادم عجله ای شد

----------


## _invincible_

> جمله اول درسته ، در آلکان ها با افزایش تعداد کربن ها درصد جرمی کربن زیاد میشه ، پس ما بالافرض میگیریم بی نهایت کربن داریم (برای رسیدن به بالاترین درصد جرمی کربن در آلکان ها ) ، در آلکن هم کربن با توجه به اینکه 2 تا هیدروژن کمتر داریم درصد جرمی کربن بیشتره ، از طرفی درصد جرمی کربن در آلکن ها ثابته بنابراین در هر آلکنی درصد جرمی کربن از بیشترین درصد جرمی ممکن برای آلکان بیشتره و در نهایت به اون جمله ای که تو سوال هست میرسیم
> پ.ن : شرمنده اگه یکم بد توضیح دادم عجله ای شد


خیلی جالب بود :Yahoo (39): ... ممنون بابت این نکته خفن

----------


## NormaL

سه تست از فصل دوم دهم مطابق بودجه بندی قلمچی

----------


## NormaL

روش مطالعه شیمی از زبان رتبه های برتر:

فائزه قائم‌دوست رتبه‌ی 3 کشوری کنکور 94 ، درصد شیمی : 100 درصد
به طور کلی اول متن کتاب درسی را مطالعه می کردم، مطالب حفظی را حفظ می کردم (مثلاً کتاب شیمی 2 مفهومی- حفظی است) بعد جزوء معلم را مطالعه می کردم. کتاب های تست به این صورت هستند که غالباً ابتدا درس نامه دارند. من هم اول درس نامه را مرور می کردم بعد تست می زدم و بررسی می کردم معمولاً دور اول تست آموزشی می زدم و در تست آموزشی سؤال ها را یک تست یک تست بررسی می کردم و بعد در دفعات بعدی به صورت امتحانی تست می‌زدم یعنی 50 تست را یک‌جا حل می‌کردم. اگر کسی بدون مطالعه و تسلط در کتاب درسی سراغ تست برود کار بیهوده ای کرده است و در سؤالات تستی ای که از نکات ظریف هستند گیج خواهد شد. من روی مفاهیم کتاب درسی مسلط بودم. برخی از نکات مهم را در همان کتاب درسی یادداشت می کردم و در حاشیه‌ی کتاب های شیمی می نوشتم و در هنگام مرور هم اول کتاب درسی و نوشته های خودم را مرور می کردم و بعد تست های نشان دار خودم را کار می کردم.

محمد اكبري مقدم رتبه 40 منطقه 1 کنکور تجربی 95 از مشهد، درصد شيمی: 100 درصد
اول كتاب درسي را مي‌خواندم و بعد تست مي‌زدم. وقتي تست مي‌زدم هم نكاتي كه بلد نبودم و غلط زده بودم و هم آن‌هايي كه توانسته بودم پاسخ دهم اما به نظرم سوالات و نكات مهم و خوبي بودند را يادداشت مي‌كردم و بعدا مجددا مرور مي‌كردم. براي محاسبات بايد رياضي قوي باشد وگرنه مشكل خاصي وجود ندارد. به طور كل بايد اينقدر تمرين مي‌كردم و تسلطم زياد مي‌شد كه با ديدن يك تست روش حل آن بلافاصله در ذهنم بيايد و هم‌چنين واكنش سوال را كاملا حفظ باشم و وقت براي اين بخش‌ها تلف نشود. به طور كل تمرين زياد تنها راه آسان شدن اينگونه سوالات بود و باعث افزايش سرعت در اين تست‌ها مي‌شد. نكته ديگر اين‌كه در آزمون زمان هر درس تنها به خود همان درس اختصاص داده شود. البته من چون داوطلب تجربي بودم مجموعا يك ساعت و نيم به دروس زيست و شيمي اختصاص مي‌دادم و با شيمي شروع مي‌كردم،‌ سپس سراغ رياضي و فيزيك مي‌رفتم.

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سه تست از فصل دوم دهم مطابق بودجه بندی قلمچی


8 میشه ۲
9 میشه ۲ کلوین نیست سلسیوسه !
10 رو نمی دونم بین ۱ و ۳ باید باشه !

----------


## NormaL

> 8 میشه ۲
> 9 میشه ۲ کلوین نیست سلسیوسه !
> 10 رو نمی دونم بین ۱ و ۳ باید باشه !


8 گزینه ۳ میشه. فقط عبارت ت درسته
9 هم میشه ۲. درسته
10 میشه ۲!

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

> سه تست از فصل دوم دهم مطابق بودجه بندی قلمچی


ی نکته ای ک یادم اومد اینجا بگم ی روش برا حل سوالاتیه ک حالا کامل بلدش نیستیم یا ی جور دست طراح رو بخوایم بخونیم

ی مثالی تو زندگی هست میگن توضیح اضافه برا توجیح دروغه
حالا این بدرد چی‌میخوره
ببنید مورد الف سوال۸
طراح میاد ی توضیح اولش میده یعنی ی دلیل میگه ک ذهن تو رو ببره سمت اون چیزی ک میخواد و ی نکته غلطو بچپونه بهت
میاد میگه از انجا ک فلان فلان میشه پس این اتفاق میوفته
این ی مدلشه
یا میاد میگه
با توجه ب اینکه این اتفاقات میوفته پس اینجور میشه
اینا رو من تو سال کنکور همیشه غلط میگرفتم چ بلد بودم چ نبودم و حتی یک بار هم نشد اشتباه کنم
شمام مطمن باشید تو۹۹درصد مواقع اون گزینه غلطه

----------


## NormaL

> ی نکته ای ک یادم اومد اینجا بگم ی روش برا حل سوالاتیه ک حالا کامل بلدش نیستیم یا ی جور دست طراح رو بخوایم بخونیم
> 
> ی مثالی تو زندگی هست میگن توضیح اضافه برا توجیح دروغه
> حالا این بدرد چی‌میخوره
> ببنید مورد الف سوال۸
> طراح میاد ی توضیح اولش میده یعنی ی دلیل میگه ک ذهن تو رو ببره سمت اون چیزی ک میخواد و ی نکته غلطو بچپونه بهت
> میاد میگه از انجا ک فلان فلان میشه پس این اتفاق میوفته
> این ی مدلشه
> یا میاد میگه
> ...


آقا حمید یه سوال
برای بالا رفتن سرعت توی تستای محاسباتی چه پیشنهادی دارین؟!

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

> آقا حمید یه سوال
> برای بالا رفتن سرعت توی تستای محاسباتی چه پیشنهادی دارین؟!


سلام..
اول ک مهم ترین درس از نظر آزمون زدن تو خونه شیمیه
یعنی شما اگه هیچ درسیم خونه ازمون نمیزنی شیمی رو باید بزنی
پس‌آزمون زدن تو حالت کلی هم سرعتتو خیلی زیاد میکنه هم شیمی کلن نیاز داره ک ازمون بزنی تا ذهنتم تو شرایط سخت خلاق تر بشه...
نکته دوم اینه ک اگه دانش اموز دهم یا یازدهمی هستن بهتره برن تکنیک های محاسبات سریع رو یاد بگیرن ک خیلی کمک میکنه تو حل سوالات ولی اگه دوازدهمی هستن با توجه ب با ارزشی وقت پیشنهاد نمیکنم(خودم مثلن هیچ وقت یادش نگرفتم)
نکته سوم اینه ک شما روزانه تست مسائل خونه بزنی و همینو درسته تو تایم باز حل میکنی اما تند تند بیای بنویسی ک عادت کنی ب تند نوشتن و تمیز نوشتن
نکته ی چهارم تو مسائل ک دانش اموزای زیادی دیدم این کارو میکنن اینه ک میان اول کل تستو میخونن بعد فکر میکنن بعد حل میکنن ک زمان بره بهترین روش اینه قسمت قسمت حل کنید مثلن سواله گفته موازنه کنید دیگه شما جلو نرید اول برو موازنه کن و بیا جلو ک تا ب اخر سوال برسی با جواب درست سوالو ببندی بری جلو
نکته ی پنجم ک خیلی مهمه استراتژیک داشته باشی قبل ازمون،مثلن من خودم سوالای فصل دو شیمی یازدهم رو لنگ میزدم و دور اول اصن سراغ اونا نمیرفتم ک وقتمو بگیره و همیشه برید سوالای راحت ترو بحلید ک دور دوم با خیال راحت رو بقیش فکر کنید

موفق باشی دادا....

----------


## mohammad1381

سلام دوستان عزیز:
بنده الان از وقتی دوباره شروع کردم نمیدونم چی شده هی میخام شیمی بخونم ولی زود زده میشم،با 4 نوع کتاب تست(میکرو،میکروطلایی،نشرا  گو،خیلی سبز)را خریدم(و خریده بودم)استفاده کردم و نمیدونم چرا دیگه حس و حال این درس کم شده.لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید تا چکار کنم؟
پ ن:سطح شیمیم هم خوبه!

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


سلام دوستان عزیز:
بنده الان از وقتی دوباره شروع کردم نمیدونم چی شده هی میخام شیمی بخونم ولی زود زده میشم،با 4 نوع کتاب تست(میکرو،میکروطلایی،نشرا  گو،خیلی سبز)را خریدم(و خریده بودم)استفاده کردم و نمیدونم چرا دیگه حس و حال این درس کم شده.لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید تا چکار کنم؟
پ ن:سطح شیمیم هم خوبه!


سلام با اين حس و تلقين فقط ب خودتون ضرر ميزنين/من از فيزيک بدم ميومد و زود ازش پارسال زده ميشدم و هي تفره طفره( نميدونم ) ميرفتم واسه خوندنش...اخرشم 10 درصد!!!
بعنوان کسيکه بار سومشه کنکور ميده ميگم اين حسا رو دور کنين ازخودتون و سعي کن يکم تنوع بدي ب خوندنت...منم اين منابعي ک ميگيد همه رو دارم بجز طلايي/منابع خيلي خوبين//سعي کنيد با ازمون گرفتن از خودتون با اون مبحثي ک برا ازمونا هست خودتون ب چالش بکشيد بعدش بريد سرااغ متن کتاب و جاهايي کک ايراد داريد//ببخشيد اگه بد نوشتم عجله اي شد*

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سلام دوستان عزیز:
> بنده الان از وقتی دوباره شروع کردم نمیدونم چی شده هی میخام شیمی بخونم ولی زود زده میشم،با 4 نوع کتاب تست(میکرو،میکروطلایی،نشرا  گو،خیلی سبز)را خریدم(و خریده بودم)استفاده کردم و نمیدونم چرا دیگه حس و حال این درس کم شده.لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید تا چکار کنم؟
> پ ن:سطح شیمیم هم خوبه!


فقط با شیمی همین حس رو داری یا نه با تمام اختصاصی ها ؟!

----------


## mohammad1381

> فقط با شیمی همین حس رو داری یا نه با تمام اختصاصی ها ؟!


فقط با شیمی.

----------


## Erfan_brian

> فقط با شیمی.


سوال بعد این که قبل از کم شدن حست روزی چند ساعت شیمی می خوندی ؟!

----------


## mohammad1381

میانگین 1 الی 1.5 ساعت و اینکه پشت کنکوری ام و ضعفی ندارم ولی حسی هم ندارم.

----------


## Erfan_brian

> میانگین 1 الی 1.5 ساعت و اینکه پشت کنکوری ام و ضعفی ندارم ولی حسی هم ندارم.


اگه شیمیت خوبه که هر یه روز درمیون فعلا مسئله نخون و فقط حفظیات شیمی بخون تا دوباره داغ بشی بعد که رو روال اومدی هم مسئله هم حفظیات اونم روزانه ! ضمنا برنامه ریزی کن که یک الی دو کتاب بخونی نه تو مدت کم چهار کتاب شیمی رو !!!!

----------


## mohammad1381

ممنونم فقط یک سوال دیگه ابنکه از کدوم بخش شروع کنم و با کدوم کتاب تست و ابنکه خلاصه نویسی کنم یا حاشیه نویسی در کتاب تست؟

----------


## Erfan_brian

> ممنونم فقط یک سوال دیگه ابنکه از کدوم بخش شروع کنم و با کدوم کتاب تست و ابنکه خلاصه نویسی کنم یا حاشیه نویسی در کتاب تست؟


تو شیمی خلاصه نویسی نکن خییییلی وقت گیره فقط حاشیه نویسی کن. برای ریاضی و فیزیک خلاصه نویسی علی الخصوص تو هفته های منتهی به کنکور خیلی بهت کمک می کنه دوست من ! خودم تو دو هفته آخر چند بار خلاصه فیزیک و ریاضی رو مرور می کردم !!!

----------


## NormaL

> ممنونم فقط یک سوال دیگه ابنکه از کدوم بخش شروع کنم و با کدوم کتاب تست و ابنکه خلاصه نویسی کنم یا حاشیه نویسی در کتاب تست؟


سلام همونجور که آقا عرفان گفتن خلاصه نویسی برای شیمی وقت تلف کردنه.
به هر حال خواستم این نکته رو متذکر بشم که حاشیه نویسی به معنی خلاصه نویسی نیست.
شما وقتی نکته ای چیزی توی کتاب تست یا یه فرمول خاص یا نکته ای توی تست میبینی، اونو توی کتاب درسی یادداشت کن تا برای خودت داشته باشی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## mohammad1381

> سلام همونجور که آقا عرفان گفتن خلاصه نویسی برای شیمی وقت تلف کردنه.
> به هر حال خواستم این نکته رو متذکر بشم که حاشیه نویسی به معنی خلاصه نویسی نیست.
> شما وقتی نکته ای چیزی توی کتاب تست یا یه فرمول خاص یا نکته ای توی تست میبینی، اونو توی کتاب درسی یادداشت کن تا برای خودت داشته باشی


خب دوست من دو تا سوال دیگه هم دارم:
1-حاشیه نویسی در کتاب تست هم میتونم انجام دهم(چون کتاب شیمیم کثیف شده و کتاب شیمی جدید شهر ما نداره بگیرم)
2-از کدام کتاب تست تست بزنم(هر چی شد الا خیلی سبز(حتی آیکیو مورد نداره ولی خیلی سبز نه!)(موج آزمون هم حتی المکان نه!)
3-از کدام بخش (نه فصل!)شروع کنم؟

----------


## NormaL

> خب دوست من دو تا سوال دیگه هم دارم:
> 1-حاشیه نویسی در کتاب تست هم میتونم انجام دهم(چون کتاب شیمیم کثیف شده و کتاب شیمی جدید شهر ما نداره بگیرم)
> 2-از کدام کتاب تست تست بزنم(هر چی شد الا خیلی سبز(حتی آیکیو مورد نداره ولی خیلی سبز نه!)(موج آزمون هم حتی المکان نه!)
> 3-از کدام بخش (نه فصل!)شروع کنم؟


1- کتاب تست چون صفحاتش زیاده توصیه نمیکنم باعث سردرگمی میشه بهتره نکاتو توی یه دفتر بنویسین(خودم برای دهم یازدهم همین کارو کردم)

2- والا من اطلاع دقیقی از شرایطتتون ندارم اگه سطح شیمیتون متوسط به بالاست میتونین شیمی میکروطلایی کار کنین اگه هم نه که میتونین از شیمی تک جلدی بهمن بازرگانی دهم و یازدهم در کنار میکرو دوازدهم کار کنین

3- پیشنهاد من اینه طبق برنامه قلمچی برین جلو یعنی دوازدهم با یکی از پایه ها مثلا دهم.

سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## mohammad1381

ممون از هر دو دوست عزیز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

همه ساله با فرارسیدن بودجه شیمی پایه به موازنه این سوال از خارج شیمی رشته ریاضی 93 رو میشود . گاها با تغییر و گاها خودش:

----------


## _invincible_

بچه ها چرا اون جاهایی که تعداد پیوندای کووالانسی رو میخواد پیوند دو گانه رو بعضی جاها دوتا پیوند حساب کرده بعضی جاها یه دونه..الان کدوم درسته؟

----------


## BenKenobi

> بچه ها چرا اون جاهایی که تعداد پیوندای کووالانسی رو میخواد پیوند دو گانه رو بعضی جاها دوتا پیوند حساب کرده بعضی جاها یه دونه..الان کدوم درسته؟


اگه فقط گفت چند پیوند دارد، باید 2 گانه رو 2 تا پیوند و سه گانه رو سه تا پیوند حساب کنی. به غیر از این غلطه.
ولی اگه گفت چند جفت پیوند. 2 گانه رو یکی حساب کن.

----------


## _invincible_

> اگه فقط گفت چند پیوند دارد، باید 2 گانه رو 2 تا پیوند و سه گانه رو سه تا پیوند حساب کنی. به غیر از این غلطه.
> ولی اگه گفت چند جفت پیوند. 2 گانه رو یکی حساب کن.


درسته، تو مبتکران همینو گرفته ولی قبلن یه تستی زدم که پیوند دوگانه رو یه پیوند فرض کرده بود

----------


## _invincible_

بچه ها تو سوالای اینطوری نباید برا محاسبه دلتا تتا جرم اون حل شوندم رم با آب جمع کنیم؟؟

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _invincible_



بچه ها تو سوالای اینطوری نباید برا محاسبه دلتا تتا جرم اون حل شوندم رم با آب جمع کنیم؟؟


سلام نه سوال گفته ک اب خالص درنظر بگيريم*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _invincible_



بچه ها تو سوالای اینطوری نباید برا محاسبه دلتا تتا جرم اون حل شوندم رم با آب جمع کنیم؟؟


ميگي ب ازاي 40گرم ضربدر درصدخلوص چقد ميده وقتي ب اازاي 56گرم 65 کيلوژوله//بعد حاصل رو برابر با mcدلتا تتا ميذاري*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _invincible_


درسته.. میگم اون m تو mc دلتا تتا چرا فقط جرم آب رو میذاریم...نباید جرم کلسیم اکسیدم جمع بزنیم باهاش ؟


سوال رو با دقت بخون/گفته چگالي محلول نهايي با اب خالص برابر بگير يني افزودن اين ماده سبب تغيير حجم و جرم اب نميشود//صرفنظر کرده طراح*

----------


## _invincible_

> *
> 
> سلام نه سوال گفته ک اب خالص درنظر بگيريم*


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

دوستان یه کمکی برسونین به من تو این سوال ممنون . 


هیدروژن هم گازی هستش

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


دوستان یه کمکی برسونین به من تو این سوال ممنون . 


هیدروژن هم گازی هستش




اگه جواب 105.6 میشه بگم راه حلو 
مغزمون به زور کار میکنه بعد این همه بی کاری


*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


دوستان یه کمکی برسونین به من تو این سوال ممنون . 


هیدروژن هم گازی هستش




سلام من 176 دراوردم/نميدونم درست باشه يا غلط//اومدم گفتم ب ازاي يک سوم ايکس  123/2 ليتر
حالا وقتي 32 گرم باشه     سه ضربدر 22/4 ليتر
واسه اين نوشتم سه چون يه مول کربن مونوکسيد و دو مول هيدروژن داريم
*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland





اگه جواب 105.6 میشه بگم راه حلو 
مغزمون به زور کار میکنه بعد این همه بی کاری






اي وااااااااي اره شما درست حل کردينننننن!!!من اصن حواسم ب گاز بودن متانول نبود!!احسنت*

----------


## rz1

*حتما بسته هست ظرف ک گفته حجم متغير اگر باز بود ک همه گازا ميرفتن//ازوناس ک پيستون روشونه و هي بالا پايين ميره*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط erfan5100.ek


اره دقیقا 
من  چون زیرش نوشته بود هیدروزنم گازیه  نه خوندم اونا حالتشون چیه نه چه ماده ای هستن و با فرض غیرگاز بودنش رفتم
بعد گه حلش کردم و دیدم اونا گازن اصن فهمیدم کلا اشتباه خوندم 


منم هي حل ميکردم هي ويرايش ميزدمبعدش گفتم ديه بگم با دکتر اذين موافقم*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezvan81




منم هي حل ميکردم هي ويرايش ميزدمبعدش گفتم ديه بگم با دکتر اذين موافقم



استدعا می کنم رضوان جان
دکتر تا حالا دانشگاه هم نرفته*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> 
> اگه جواب 105.6 میشه بگم راه حلو 
> مغزمون به زور کار میکنه بعد این همه بی کاری
> 
> 
> *




تشکر بله جواب صحیحه . 

بعد فرستادنم . خواهرم رو صدا زدم که روی سوال رو بلند بهم بخونه ! یهو ذهنم رفت سراغ همین -a  که تو اسید ها هم انجام میدادیم . البته من مجموع رو با مول گرفتم که میشد 5.5 شما کوتاه تر با همون لیتر رفتین و اخر کار لیتر به گرم کریدن . تشکر . 
بنظرم ارزش کنکوری بودن داشت سوال

----------


## Mohamad_R

> اره دقیقا 
> من  چون زیرش نوشته بود هیدروزنم گازیه  نه خوندم اونا حالتشون چیه نه چه ماده ای هستن و با فرض غیرگاز بودنش رفتم
> بعد گه حلش کردم و دیدم اونا گازن اصن فهمیدم کلا اشتباه خوندم





> *حتما بسته هست ظرف ک گفته حجم متغير اگر باز بود ک همه گازا ميرفتن//ازوناس ک پيستون روشونه و هي بالا پايين ميره*




قطعا سوال یه نقض علمی داره . اما تو خود حل تاثیر نداره . سامانه بستس و واکنش دو سویه خواهد بود . اینجا یه رفت رو در نظر گرفته اقای جعفری

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R






تشکر بله جواب صحیحه . 

بعد فرستادنم . خواهرم رو صدا زدم که روی سوال رو بلند بهم بخونه ! یهو ذهنم رفت سراغ همین -a  که تو اسید ها هم انجام میدادیم . البته من مجموع رو با مول گرفتم که میشد 5.5 شما کوتاه تر با همون لیتر رفتین و اخر کار لیتر به گرم کریدن . تشکر . 
بنظرم ارزش کنکوری بودن داشت سوال



خواهش
این جور سوالا رو قلمچی خیلی دوست داره.ولی تیپ پیشرفته ترش.*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> خواهش
> این جور سوالا رو قلمچی خیلی دوست داره.ولی تیپ پیشرفته ترش.*



قلمچی مجاز از موسسه یا خود اق کاظم ؟ :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NormaL

> قلمچی مجاز از موسسه یا خود اق کاظم ؟


طراحان کاید و حیله گرش :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> طراحان کاید و حیله گرش



شیخ در غیاب چند هفته ای ات فسرده گشتیم کجا بودی ؟  گویم همی رفته بودی تا در گوشه نشینی و اجتماع دور شوی و وحدانیت حق یابی؟ بر سماوات عروج کنی؟ 



خدایی بگذریم قلمچی فرد خوبیست . این بعضی طراحا اومدن جو میدن . از اول اشناییم با قلم از داود اکبری خوشم نمیومد . نمیدونم چرا

----------


## NormaL

> شیخ در غیاب چند هفته ای ات فسرده گشتیم کجا بودی ؟  گویم همی رفته بودی تا در گوشه نشینی و اجتماع دور شوی و وحدانیت حق یابی؟ بر سماوات عروج کنی؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> خدایی بگذریم قلمچی فرد خوبیست . این بعضی طراحا اومدن جو میدن . از اول اشناییم با قلم از داود اکبری خوشم نمیومد . نمیدونم چرا


یا شیخ رفته بودم ترک کنم که باز برگشتم. چه کنم! :Yahoo (5): 
چند هفته رفته بودم شیراز نت مت نداشتم :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50): 

آره به هر حال از گاج و گزینه دو که بهتره. صد مرتبه شکر :Yahoo (20): 
اتفاقا من خیلی از داوود اکبری خوشم میاد :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## NormaL

تست ترکیبی از مبحث الکتروشیمی
اشکالی داشتین بپرسین

----------


## Erfan_brian

> تست ترکیبی از مبحث الکتروشیمی
> اشکالی داشتین بپرسین





> تست ترکیبی از مبحث الکتروشیمی
> اشکالی داشتین بپرسین


یاخدا !!!
ترکیب مقاومت و جریان فیزیک با الکتروشیمی !!!
382 میشه 2
383 میشه 3
دلم برای تستات تنگ شده بود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NormaL

> تست ترکیبی از مبحث الکتروشیمی
> اشکالی داشتین بپرسین


 پاسخ سوال

----------


## NormaL

> یاخدا !!!
> ترکیب مقاومت و جریان فیزیک با الکتروشیمی !!!
> 382 میشه 2
> 383 میشه 3
> دلم برای تستات تنگ شده بود


بله از معجزات کتاب شیمی نردبام :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

سلام دوستان لطفا موازنه این واکنش رو برام بگین !    ( تجربی 97)




 @NormaL

----------


## farshid.y

> سلام دوستان لطفا موازنه این واکنش رو برام بگین !    ( تجربی 97)
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  @NormaL



2/6/2/2/3
از سمت چپ

نفهمیدم کجاش رو گیر داشتی اگه خواستی بگو توضیح بدم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> 2/6/2/2/3
> از سمت چپ
> 
> نفهمیدم کجاش رو گیر داشتی اگه خواستی بگو توضیح بدم



نحوه موازنه کردنش رو!

----------


## farshid.y

> نحوه موازنه کردنش رو!


اول به Al(OH)4 ضریب یک میدی ، طبعا به Al هم باید ضریب یک بدی ، بعد موازنه بار میکنی و با توجه به اینکه Al(OH)4 یک بار منفیه ، OH- هم ضریب یک میگیره ، بعد حالا با توجه به تعداد اکسیژن ها H2O رو موازنه میکنی که میشه 3 ، بعد هم هیدروژن که میشه 3/2

----------


## Mohamad_R

> اول به Al(OH)4 ضریب یک میدی ، طبعا به Al هم باید ضریب یک بدی ، بعد موازنه بار میکنی و با توجه به اینکه Al(OH)4 یک بار منفیه ، OH- هم ضریب یک میگیره ، بعد حالا با توجه به تعداد اکسیژن ها H2O رو موازنه میکنی ، بعد هم هیدروژن که میشه 3/2




اها پسر میدونی مشکل کجا بودش!؟ 
من  به الومینویم 1 میدادم بعدش موازنه بار فکر میکردم 4 بار منفیه به هیدروکسید هم 4 میدادم که داغون میشد ! دستت درد نکنه حل شد / عالی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> تست ترکیبی از مبحث الکتروشیمی
> اشکالی داشتین بپرسین





اونوقت اینم یه تست از شیمی با ترکیب هندسه مختصاتی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (111):  ( الکی) 

به نظرم خیلی شیرین و وقت گیر بود! عالی

----------


## NormaL

چهار تست از مباحث فصل یک شیمی ۳

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


چهار تست از مباحث فصل یک شیمی ۳


فایل پیوست 95490



141=3
142=4
143=بد حساب بود...ب نتيجه نرسيدم*

----------


## NormaL

> *
> 
> 
> 141=3
> 142=4
> 143=بد حساب بود...ب نتيجه نرسيدم*


141 و 2 درسته
۱۴۳ آره یه خورده قاطی پاتیه:/
۱۴۴ چی شد پس

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


141 و 2 درسته
۱۴۳ آره یه خورده قاطی پاتیه:/
۱۴۴ چی شد پس


يادم رف گزينه 3 ميشه؟*

----------


## NormaL

> *
> 
> يادم رف گزينه 3 ميشه؟*


نه گزینه چهار

----------


## NormaL

> چهار تست از مباحث فصل یک شیمی ۳
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 95490


پاسخ:

----------


## Eli..

سلام.خسته نباشید.جای بهتری برای پرسیدن این سوال پیدا نکردم لطفا اگه کسی اطلاع داره جواب بده. نظرتون درباره شیمی حرف آخر!؟

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Eli..


سلام.خسته نباشید.جای بهتری برای پرسیدن این سوال پیدا نکردم لطفا اگه کسی اطلاع داره جواب بده. نظرتون درباره شیمی حرف آخر!؟


افتضاح.بای*

----------


## Eli..

> پاسخ:


سلام.نرمال جان شما نظرت درباره شیمی حرف آخر چیه!؟ (آقای شیروانی)  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Eli..

> *
> افتضاح.بای*


ممنون.بسیار خلاصه و مفید!! پیشنهادتون چیه!؟

----------


## NormaL

> سلام.نرمال جان شما نظرت درباره شیمی حرف آخر چیه!؟ (آقای شیروانی)


من خودم برام رایگان فرستادن
حقیقتش برای کسی خوبه که میخواد امتحان مدرسه ش رو بیست بگیره نه کمتر نه بیشتر! در همین سطح کار میکنه کلی از وقتت رو هم میگیره

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Eli..




ممنون.بسیار خلاصه و مفید!! پیشنهادتون چیه!؟


کلاس نمیدونم.ولی اینو میدونم ک استادای خیلی بهتری از شیروانی هم هس.شیروانی تمرینای کتابو با کسرای پیش ساخته حل میکنه میگه ببینید این تستا رو چجوری تار و پود میکنم

درباره کتاب.خیلی سبز یا مبتکران بستگی بسلیقتون داره*

----------


## NormaL

> ممنون.بسیار خلاصه و مفید!! پیشنهادتون چیه!؟


من اصراری به ثبت نام کلاس تست ندارم از نظرم کار بیهوده ایه کتابای خیلی سبز یا مبتکران کارت رو راه میندازه
اگه حتما میخوای ثبت نام کنی میتونی توی کلاسای دبیرای سرشناس مثل بهمن بازرگانی یا بابایی(اسمشو زیاد شنیدم ولی خودم تا حالا ندیدم) ثبت نام کنی

----------


## Mohamad_R

> ممنون.بسیار خلاصه و مفید!! پیشنهادتون چیه!؟




به جای ام ار ایکس من بگم چطوره؟  

ببین درسنامه هر کتابی که خواستی بخون ! بعدش برو سوالات کنکور دهه 90  و قبل تر اون رو بزن  ! یه روال کاری دستت میاد . بعد میتونی بری تست های تالیفی کار کنی ! ضمنا مثلا یه فصل قطعا مسائل و حفظیات داره ! حتی 5 صفحه ای که گذاشتی بخونی برا یه روز هم اونطوریه! بهترین کار اینه که شما مبحثی بری جلو ! ینی اینطوری که مثلا ازمون 2 هفته بعد 2 فصل شیمی بودجه بندیش هست تو برنامه ریزیت بزاری مسائل فصل اول  و مسائل فصل دوم  حفظیات فصل اول و حفظیات فصل دوم . 
با اینکار میتونی تقریبا از گسیختگی مطالب شیمی کم کنی ، چرای این هم معلومه مثلا در بحث جرم اتمی میانگین میبینیم که کتاب اومده یه بار منیزیم رو گفته بعد 2 صفحه در مورد چیز دیگه حرف زده و دوباره اومده با جرم میانگین لیتیم و کلر بحث رو دوباره باز کرده اگه اینطوری که عرض کردم برید هم میتونین یه نوت کوچیک از ان چه که خوندین بردارین هم ذهنتون یه طوری نباشه که احساس کنین گنگ خوندین 

کتاب های بازار اکثرا این قاعدا رو رعایت کردن مثلا در خیلی سبز همون بخش هایی که در درسنامه هست لازم نیست یکی یکی از 1 تا 3  ردیف بخونین . نگاه کنین اگه مثلا بخش 2 و بخش 3 مسائل هست اول اون رو بخونین و بعدا به بخش 1 که حفظیاته برگردید . اما در این میان ما بعضا فصل هایی داریم که نمیشه ججدا کرد مثل 1 یازدهم و یا 3 دوازدهم . در این حالت مجبورین کل فصل رو پیوسته بخونین . چون مثلا فصل 3 دوازدهم رو پیوسته از اول نخونین خیلی گنگ از اب درمیاد

----------


## NormaL

> *
> کلاس نمیدونم.ولی اینو میدونم ک استادای خیلی بهتری از شیروانی هم هس.شیروانی تمرینای کتابو با کسرای پیش ساخته حل میکنه میگه ببینید این تستا رو چجوری تار و پود میکنم
> 
> درباره کتاب.خیلی سبز یا مبتکران بستگی بسلیقتون داره*


دقیقا برا یه مسئله استوکیومتری پدر دانش آموزو در میاره ده-بیست تا روش مسخره کسر تبدیل چه میدونم جرم مول و مول جرم و جرم جرم و ..... سر درد میگیری

----------


## First Lady

سلام
دوستان میخواستم تاپیک بزنم ولی این تاپیکو دیدم گفتم اینجا سوالموبپرسم تا تاپیکای مشابهم کمتر بشن
من این تاپیکو نخوندم اصلا
سوالمم اینه برای شیمی گاج خوبه یا مبتکران یا خیلی سبز؟
ممنون میشم مزیتاشونو نسبت بهم بگین تا بتونم مقایسه کنم منبع درستی انتخاب کنم
پیشاپیش ممنونم

----------


## mohammad1381

> سلام
> دوستان میخواستم تاپیک بزنم ولی این تاپیکو دیدم گفتم اینجا سوالموبپرسم تا تاپیکای مشابهم کمتر بشن
> من این تاپیکو نخوندم اصلا
> سوالمم اینه برای شیمی گاج خوبه یا مبتکران یا خیلی سبز؟
> ممنون میشم مزیتاشونو نسبت بهم بگین تا بتونم مقایسه کنم منبع درستی انتخاب کنم
> پیشاپیش ممنونم


بستگی به سطحتون داره،اگه 50 درصد به بالا میزنید،بهتره گاج رو انتخاب کنید،چون هم تست های سطح بالاتر(اونم خیلی بالاتر)داره و هم شباهت بیشتر به کنکور امسال،ولی اگه سطح متوسط میخواین یا پایین خیلی سبز و مبتکران رو بزنید(گرچه خیلی سبز خیلی ساده است و مبتکران رو هم خیلی بعید بخاطر حجمش از الان به بعد تمومش کنید،در ضمن گاج برای درسنامه میکروطلایی و برای تست میکرو نقره ای عالی هستند(البته برای تست میتونید آی کیو رو هم انتخاب کنید،تست هاش گلچین شده تر هستش،ولی بهتره چون منبع اولی هستید همون میکرو نقره ای رو استفاده کنید!)

----------


## Panizz

> بستگی به سطحتون داره،اگه 50 درصد به بالا میزنید،بهتره گاج رو انتخاب کنید،چون هم تست های سطح بالاتر(اونم خیلی بالاتر)داره و هم شباهت بیشتر به کنکور امسال،ولی اگه سطح متوسط میخواین یا پایین خیلی سبز و مبتکران رو بزنید(گرچه خیلی سبز خیلی ساده است و مبتکران رو هم خیلی بعید بخاطر حجمش از الان به بعد تمومش کنید،در ضمن گاج برای درسنامه میکروطلایی و برای تست میکرو نقره ای عالی هستند(البته برای تست میتونید آی کیو رو هم انتخاب کنید،تست هاش گلچین شده تر هستش،ولی بهتره چون منبع اولی هستید همون میکرو نقره ای رو استفاده کنید!)


خیلی سبز سوالای خیلی آبکی داره..من جامعش رو خریدم اصلا راضی نیستم؛ واسه منبع تکمیلی موج آزمونو میخوام بگیرم. نمیدونم اونم کامله یا نه
همچنین فیزیک جامع :Yahoo (19):

----------


## NormaL

> سلام
> دوستان میخواستم تاپیک بزنم ولی این تاپیکو دیدم گفتم اینجا سوالموبپرسم تا تاپیکای مشابهم کمتر بشن
> من این تاپیکو نخوندم اصلا
> سوالمم اینه برای شیمی گاج خوبه یا مبتکران یا خیلی سبز؟
> ممنون میشم مزیتاشونو نسبت بهم بگین تا بتونم مقایسه کنم منبع درستی انتخاب کنم
> پیشاپیش ممنونم


سلام بهتره کتب جامع خیلی سبز + موج آزمون کار کنین
مبتکران حجمش نامعقوله و میکرو هم سطحش نامتوازنه و به درد کنکور نمیخوره

----------


## NormaL

> خیلی سبز سوالای خیلی آبکی داره..من جامعش رو خریدم اصلا راضی نیستم؛ واسه منبع تکمیلی موج آزمونو میخوام بگیرم. نمیدونم اونم کامله یا نه
> همچنین فیزیک جامع


چی چیو آبکیه آقا جون
شما خیلی سبز تنها کار کن من قول میدم توی آزمون بالای ۷۰ بزنی. با موج آزمون هم کار میدی قول میدم درصدت بالای ۹۰ بره!

----------


## First Lady

چرا انقد نظرات متفاوته؟
الان نمیدونم چیکار کنم واقعا :Yahoo (21): 
 @NormaL
 @mohammad1381

----------


## NormaL

> چرا انقد نظرات متفاوته؟
> الان نمیدونم چیکار کنم واقعا
>  @NormaL
>  @mohammad1381


شما سطحتون توی شیمی رو بگین تا بنده بهتر راهنماییتون کنم

----------


## mohammad1381

> شما سطحتون توی شیمی رو بگین تا بنده بهتر راهنماییتون کنم


حرف ایشون درسته،همه چی به سطحتون بستگی داره!

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> دوستان میخواستم تاپیک بزنم ولی این تاپیکو دیدم گفتم اینجا سوالموبپرسم تا تاپیکای مشابهم کمتر بشن
> من این تاپیکو نخوندم اصلا
> سوالمم اینه برای شیمی گاج خوبه یا مبتکران یا خیلی سبز؟
> ممنون میشم مزیتاشونو نسبت بهم بگین تا بتونم مقایسه کنم منبع درستی انتخاب کنم
> پیشاپیش ممنونم


همه خوبن مهم اینه که با کدوم راحت تر باشی دیشب یه لایوی رو میدیدم از رتبه 2 کشور ایلیا هاشمی نژاد برای کل شیمی کنکورش که70 درصد زده بود فقط نشر الگو سال به سال و فصل آزمون خیلی سبز کار کرده بود حتی مبتکران و گاج و آی کیو و .... هم نداشت و کتاب فصل آزمون رو هم خیلی تعریف کرد تو لایو الان اینجا بگی همه میگن موج آزمون  و .... پس مهم کار کردن کتاب هست با هر کدوم اخت میگیرید و احساس راحتی میکنید بخونیدش مثلا من خودم با مبتکران و خیلی سبز راحت ترم و گاج و الگو فقط تستهاش برام قابل استفاده است و متنشون روان نیست برام شاید یکی دیگه الگو رو ترجرح بده و اونیکی گاج و .... خودم که تا اینجا به این نتیجه رسیدم همه کتابهای بازار 80 درصدشون باهم یکیه و حتی کپی پیست هم ان با لحن متفاوت و از نظر محتوا فرق چندانی ندارن مهم لحن کتاب هست که باهاش خوب ارتباط میگیری یانه من الگو رو از دوستم گرفتم خوندم همون مطلب که با مبتکران نیم ساعته یاد میگرفتم با الگو  تا یه ساعت و یا 45 دیقه ای میفهمیدیم پس مبتکران رو گرفتم که هی نخوام روند مطالعه رو سرعت گیر باران کنم و تپق بزنم شما هم اگه میخوایید برای آموزش و منبع اولیه بخرید تمام کتابها رو از نزدیک ببینید و یا پی دی افشون رو دان کنید بخونید بعد تصمیم گیری کنید ولی اگه برای تست قویتر میخوایید میتونید زیاد روی لحن و طرز نوشتار حساس نباشین چون فقط تستهاش رو میزنید دیگه تستهاش هم بخدا دارم میگم 80 درصدشون همون تکرار قبلی هاست من الآن دارم برای حرکت دینامیک بعد از خیلی سبز تستهای الگو رو میزنم از هر 20 تست شاید 4 تا تست باشه که واقعا واقعا ایده اش جدیده و ندیدم بقیه ش همون ایده های تکراری تو قالب متفاوته

----------


## First Lady

> شما سطحتون توی شیمی رو بگین تا بنده بهتر راهنماییتون کنم


متوسط به پایین

----------


## First Lady

> حرف ایشون درسته،همه چی به سطحتون بستگی داره!


آخه از وقتی که دنبال منبع خوب برای شیمی عم دیدم چن نفری که گفتن سوالای خیلی سبز سادس
باتوجه به سوالای کنکورم که باید سوالای چالشی تر کار کرد
واسه همین مردد شدم

----------


## First Lady

> همه خوبن مهم اینه که با کدوم راحت تر باشی دیشب یه لایوی رو میدیدم از رتبه 2 کشور ایلیا هاشمی نژاد برای کل شیمی کنکورش که70 درصد زده بود فقط نشر الگو سال به سال و فصل آزمون خیلی سبز کار کرده بود حتی مبتکران و گاج و آی کیو و .... هم نداشت و کتاب فصل آزمون رو هم خیلی تعریف کرد تو لایو الان اینجا بگی همه میگن موج آزمون  و .... پس مهم کار کردن کتاب هست با هر کدوم اخت میگیرید و احساس راحتی میکنید بخونیدش مثلا من خودم با مبتکران و خیلی سبز راحت ترم و گاج و الگو فقط تستهاش برام قابل استفاده است و متنشون روان نیست برام شاید یکی دیگه الگو رو ترجرح بده و اونیکی گاج و .... خودم که تا اینجا به این نتیجه رسیدم همه کتابهای بازار 80 درصدشون باهم یکیه و حتی کپی پیست هم ان با لحن متفاوت و از نظر محتوا فرق چندانی ندارن مهم لحن کتاب هست که باهاش خوب ارتباط میگیری یانه من الگو رو از دوستم گرفتم خوندم همون مطلب که با مبتکران نیم ساعته یاد میگرفتم با الگو  تا یه ساعت و یا 45 دیقه ای میفهمیدیم پس مبتکران رو گرفتم که هی نخوام روند مطالعه رو سرعت گیر باران کنم و تپق بزنم شما هم اگه میخوایید برای آموزش و منبع اولیه بخرید تمام کتابها رو از نزدیک ببینید و یا پی دی افشون رو دان کنید بخونید بعد تصمیم گیری کنید ولی اگه برای تست قویتر میخوایید میتونید زیاد روی لحن و طرز نوشتار حساس نباشین چون فقط تستهاش رو میزنید دیگه تستهاش هم بخدا دارم میگم 80 درصدشون همون تکرار قبلی هاست من الآن دارم برای حرکت دینامیک بعد از خیلی سبز تستهای الگو رو میزنم از هر 20 تست شاید 4 تا تست باشه که واقعا واقعا ایده اش جدیده و ندیدم بقیه ش همون ایده های تکراری تو قالب متفاوته


آره درسته خودمم همیشه میگم که باید همه منابعو دید تاببینی باکدوم راحتتری ولی خب چون دیدم چن نفری گفتن خیلی سبز شیمی سطح سوالاش آسونه و باتوجه به کنکورای اخیر مردد شدم که بگیرمش

----------


## Mohamad_R

> چی چیو آبکیه آقا جون
> شما خیلی سبز تنها کار کن من قول میدم توی آزمون بالای ۷۰ بزنی. با موج آزمون هم کار میدی قول میدم درصدت بالای ۹۰ بره!





> چرا انقد نظرات متفاوته؟
> الان نمیدونم چیکار کنم واقعا
>  @NormaL
>  @mohammad1381






فکر نکنم خیلی سبز سطحش اسون باشه! ( دوازدهم غلط محاسباتی داشتم)

----------


## rz1

*خيلي سبز رو وقتي دوازدهم بودم داشتم/بنظرم روي مسايل خيلي خوب تاکيد کرده بود/اما متن و مفهوم ضعيف بود يکم//البته در مقايسه با ميکرو//ولي ميکرو حس کردم قويتر کارکرده*

----------


## First Lady

> فکر نکنم خیلی سبز سطحش اسون باشه! ( دوازدهم غلط محاسباتی داشتم)


الان شما خیلی سبز کار میکنین فقط؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> الان شما خیلی سبز کار میکنین فقط؟




خیلی سبز و ازمون های گاج ( رضوان حلال کن) :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام
> خیلی سبز در مفاهیم میتونست بهتر کارکنه و در مسایل هم خوبه ولی نسبت به مبتکران مقداری ساده تره نه اینکه کلا ساده باشه  
> من شیمی آبی و خیلی سبز و مبتکران کارکردم که آبی  خوب نیست اصلا ولی مبتکران و خیلی سبز اوکیه و خوبه میکرو هم سطح سوالاش بالا هست
> با توجه به زمان باقی مونده بنظرم حجم خیلی سبز برای شما معقول تر باشه



اره مفاهیم رو موج ازمون بعد فروردین میتونه ساپورت کنه ، چیزی که ازالان باید کار بشه براش و فرصت جبرانش خیلی سخته مسائله . شیمی قدرت ترکیب مسائل رو داره مانند خیلی از درس های محاسباتی و از طرفی فن و نحوه درست ورود به مسئله رو توسط  دانش اموز میطلبه که بهترین راهش همون برخورد با حل مسائل متعدد هست . در ضمن حتی اگه کتابی در مفاهیم درست کار نکنه جزو معلم یا حتی کتاب درسی ازمون های ازمایشی سال قبل میتونه کارساز باشه

----------


## NormaL

فصل 2 شیمی 3

----------


## Mohamad_R

> فصل 2 شیمی 3




چیکار کنیم حل کنیم؟  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4): 


اقا مسائل بزار

----------


## NormaL

> چیکار کنیم حل کنیم؟ 
> 
> 
> اقا مسائل بزار


نه بشین نگاش کن :Yahoo (4): 

باشه مسائل هم میذارم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> نه بشین نگاش کن
> 
> باشه مسائل هم میذارم




اقا یه سوال میفرستم ببینید پاسخنامش درست حلش نکرده

فایل پیوست 95542

فایل پیوست 95543

اخه ننه مرده اسید چرپ 2 تا اکسیژن داره اون رو ننوشته بعد جرم مولی با پارامترش رو هم حسابیده! بنظرتون درست حل شده سوال؟

----------


## sepehr_a

> اقا یه سوال میفرستم ببینید پاسخنامش درست حلش نکرده
> 
> فایل پیوست 95542
> 
> فایل پیوست 95543
> 
> اخه ننه مرده اسید چرپ 2 تا اکسیژن داره اون رو ننوشته بعد جرم مولی با پارامترش رو هم حسابیده! بنظرتون درست حل شده سوال؟


*این فایل پیوست وجود ندارد . ممکن است حذف شده باشد و یا لینک اشتباه وارد کرده باشید. اگر از موجودیت این لینک مطمئن هستید برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر با مدیریت سایت تماس بگیرید.*

----------


## katy perry

سلام..
سوال: چرا  گرمای سوختن مولی هیدروکربن هایی که یک گروه oH دارند نسبت به هیدروکرین های مشابه  بدون oH کمتره? مثلا چرا اتانول گرمای سوختن مولیش کمتره از اتان هست؟

----------


## Carolin

> سلام
> خیلی سبز در مفاهیم میتونست بهتر کارکنه و در مسایل هم خوبه ولی نسبت به مبتکران مقداری ساده تره نه اینکه کلا ساده باشه  
> من شیمی آبی و خیلی سبز و مبتکران کارکردم که آبی  خوب نیست اصلا ولی مبتکران و خیلی سبز اوکیه و خوبه میکرو هم سطح سوالاش بالا هست
> با توجه به زمان باقی مونده بنظرم حجم خیلی سبز برای شما معقول تر باشه


آبی منظورتون قلمچیه؟اتفاقا بسیار کتاب سنگینیه چون از سولای ازموناش درش استفاده شده و مفید مختصرهم هست .برای کسی ک وقت نداره بهترین کتابه ولی اگر وقت و حصله دارن از مبتکران استفاده بشع بعد این

میکرو طلایی یا نقره ایی؟

----------


## Carolin

> فصل 2 شیمی 3


سوال اولی گزینه 4 
برای سوال دومی هم بهتره بچه ها روی پاهای خودشون بایستن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *این فایل پیوست وجود ندارد . ممکن است حذف شده باشد و یا لینک اشتباه وارد کرده باشید. اگر از موجودیت این لینک مطمئن هستید برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر با مدیریت سایت تماس بگیرید.*



شـت

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام..
> سوال: چرا  گرمای سوختن مولی هیدروکربن هایی که یک گروه oH دارند نسبت به هیدروکرین های مشابه  بدون oH کمتره? مثلا چرا اتانول گرمای سوختن مولیش کمتره از اتان هست؟



سلام . ببینید یه بحثی داریم به نام انتالپی ! در واکنش سوختن یا بهتر بگیم اکسایش یک ماده سوختنی با اکسیژن  انتالپی پیوند مولکول ها هستش که به ما گرما میده ( تا اینجا فکر کنم بدونین)  یعنی مثلا یک پیوندی که میشکنه به صورت گرما یا گاها نور و صدا به سامانه انرژی ساطع میکنه 

طبیعتا هرچه مقدار پیوندی که میشکنه زیاد باشه ما گرمای زیادی به دست میاریم و بهتر بگم هرچه ماده ای بهتر انرژی گرمایی در واحد جرم خودش بده ارزش سوختی بالایی پیدا میکنه .  پس در میان مولکول ها مولکولی ارزش بالای سوختی داره که در واحد جرمی مقدار زیاد تری مولکول داشته باشه  ( مولکول زیاد = مولکول واکنش دهنده زیاد = پیوند برای شکستن زیاد )

دو بشر رو درنظر بگیریم که در هرکدوم 10 گرم ماده وجود داره در یکی اتان و در یکی اتانول . اگه بتونیم از داخل بشر عکس بگیریم طبیعتا مقدار اتانی که داخل یک بشر هست از تعداد اتانول بیشتره . چرا؟ چون اتانول علاوه بر کربن و هیدروژنی که در ساختارش داره گروه الکلی هم داره یعنی جرم مولکولی اتانول بیشتر از اتان هست .

----------


## Mohamad_R

خ-95

----------


## Mohamad_R

> خ-95

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





شـت







سلام دوتا ايراد از سوال!
ايني ک نوشته برا جوابش ک الکيلهبعد جالبه اگه ما بخوايم درستش حساب کنيم جواب درنمياد
ايراد دومم ک اسيد چرب با زنجيره 6 کربنه؟؟ اشتباه کرده اساسي! شما راه کليش رو بلد باشيد کافيه*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> 
> سلام دوتا ايراد از سوال!
> ايني ک نوشته برا جوابش ک الکيلهبعد جالبه اگه ما بخوايم درستش حساب کنيم جواب درنمياد
> ايراد دومم ک اسيد چرب با زنجيره 6 کربنه؟؟ اشتباه کرده اساسي! شما راه کليش رو بلد باشيد کافيه*



شیمی متد هستش. 

تو پاسخنامه جرم مولی زنجیر هیدروکربنی رو محاسبه کرده و خبر از ooH نیست ! داغونه یعنی

----------


## NormaL

> فایل پیوست 95541
> فصل 2 شیمی 3

----------


## katy perry

> سلام . ببینید یه بحثی داریم به نام انتالپی ! در واکنش سوختن یا بهتر بگیم اکسایش یک ماده سوختنی با اکسیژن  انتالپی پیوند مولکول ها هستش که به ما گرما میده ( تا اینجا فکر کنم بدونین)  یعنی مثلا یک پیوندی که میشکنه به صورت گرما یا گاها نور و صدا به سامانه انرژی ساطع میکنه 
> 
> طبیعتا هرچه مقدار پیوندی که میشکنه زیاد باشه ما گرمای زیادی به دست میاریم و بهتر بگم هرچه ماده ای بهتر انرژی گرمایی در واحد جرم خودش بده ارزش سوختی بالایی پیدا میکنه .  پس در میان مولکول ها مولکولی ارزش بالای سوختی داره که در واحد جرمی مقدار زیاد تری مولکول داشته باشه  ( مولکول زیاد = مولکول واکنش دهنده زیاد = پیوند برای شکستن زیاد )
> 
> دو بشر رو درنظر بگیریم که در هرکدوم 10 گرم ماده وجود داره در یکی اتان و در یکی اتانول . اگه بتونیم از داخل بشر عکس بگیریم طبیعتا مقدار اتانی که داخل یک بشر هست از تعداد اتانول بیشتره . چرا؟ چون اتانول علاوه بر کربن و هیدروژنی که در ساختارش داره گروه الکلی هم داره یعنی جرم مولکولی اتانول بیشتر از اتان هست . 
> 
> فایل پیوست 95546


  ممنونم که انقدر دقیق وقت گذاشتید توضیح دادین. بله درسته، شاید نتونستم منظورمو بفهمونم. در مقدار و گرم اینو میتونم هضم کنم، ولی توی جدول 6 صفحه 69(کتاب منبع کنکور98) زده آنتالپی سوختن مولی متان بیشتر از متانول هست ( یعنی در بعد مولی، یک مول از هرکدوم مقدار گرم متانول بیشتره پس باید گرماشم بیشتر باشه ولی نیست، اینکه ارزش سوختی کمتره و..قابل درکه ولی آنتلپی مولی! اینو متوجه نمیشم...

----------


## Yas_99

مس دومین عنصری است که بر اساس قاعده افبا ارایش الکترونی قابل پیش بینی ندارد
بابایی میگه غلط، چرا؟

----------


## Yas_99

> مس دومین عنصری است که بر اساس قاعده افبا ارایش الکترونی قابل پیش بینی ندارد
> بابایی میگه غلط، چرا؟




دوستان کسی نمیدونه؟؟

----------


## Arash_schulzy

> دوستان کسی نمیدونه؟؟


توی جزوه ای جایی گفته؟ اگه میتونی اونو بفرست
ولی تا سطح کتاب ما و کنکور کلا دوتا عنصر رو خوندیم که از آفبا پیروی نمیکنن که کروم و مس هستن و به نظرم اگه تو یه سوالی بیاد مس دومین عنصری است که از اصل آفبا پیروی نمیکنه درسته
ویرایش: چنتا منبع داخلی دیدم همشون همون حرف کتاب رو میزنن یه منبع اونوری هم چک کردم:
https://sciencing.com/what-is-the-ba...-13710232.html
یه تیکشو نقل میکنم:
In the lower atomic numbers, the difference in energy levels for the normal sequence of electron shells is larger and exceptions are not as common. In the first 30 elements, *only copper*, atomic number 24, and *chrome,* atomic number 29, are exceptions to the Aufbau principle
طبق این هم گفته تو 30 تا عنصر اول فقط کروم و مس پیروی نمیکنن پس مس میشه ئومین عنصری که از آفبا پیروی نمیکنه

----------


## Amf1384

> مس دومین عنصری است که بر اساس قاعده افبا ارایش الکترونی قابل پیش بینی ندارد
> بابایی میگه غلط، چرا؟


تا جایی که من میدونم کروم24 و مس29 و مولبیدیم 42و نقره47 به ترتیب هستن. دیگه حالا ؟؟

----------


## 1011

سلام این دو مسئله چطور حل میشه؟

----------


## NormaL

سه تست با سطح متوسط از فصل ۲ شیمی ۳

----------


## _Joseph_

روش اول:
*گام اول: خواندن کتاب درسی و یا کتاب جمع بندی نشر الگو بصورت زیر فصل
گام دوم : رفتن به سراغ کتاب کمک آموزشی و زدن تستهای خط به خط
گام سوم : خواندن درسنامه قسمتهای مفهومی و مسائل شیمی از روی کتاب کمک درسی
گام چهارم: تست و تست و تست*

روش دوم(روش خودم)
*گام اول:خواندن درسنامه جمع بندی نشر الگو
گام دوم:رفتن به سوی خیلی سبز و مبتکران برای تست های حفظی متن کتاب
گام سوم:خواندن کتاب مسئله نشر الگو و زدن تستها
گام چهارم:زدن تستهای مسائل بیشتر از مبتکران و خیلی سبز*

----------


## moboer

> سه تست با سطح متوسط از فصل ۲ شیمی ۳


دوست خوبم لطفا پاسخ نامه تشریحیشم بزار  :Y (518):

----------


## NormaL

> دوست خوبم لطفا پاسخ نامه تشریحیشم بزار


سلام روند اینجوریه که اول تست رو میذارم بعد از اینکه بچه ها روش فکر کردن بعد از یک یا دو روز جواباش رو میذارم

----------


## _Joseph_

> مسائل شیمی الگو بهتر از خیلی سبز هست؟


*خیلی سبز رو کامل ندیدمش نمیتونم نظر بدم*

----------


## NormaL

> سه تست با سطح متوسط از فصل ۲ شیمی ۳


پاسخها:

----------


## scorpion2020

سلام دوستان من این سوال حدود48 بدست اوردم میشه یه نگاهی کنید

----------


## reza122

میشه یکی این سوال حل کنه لطفان مال شیمی تجربی داخل نظام قدیم99
متاسفانه پاسخ دروس کنکور99قدیم هیچ جا پیدا نمیشه

----------


## Arziya

غلظت مولال برای نظام جدید حذف شده و لازم به یادگیریش نیست

----------


## indomitable

@Mina_medicine

----------


## Dr.Na

> پاسخها:
> فایل پیوست 95914
> فایل پیوست 95915


ی سوال
شیمی نشرالگو به عنوان منبع دوم استفادع کنم یا منبع اولم میشع؟

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.Na


ی سوال
شیمی نشرالگو به عنوان منبع دوم استفادع کنم یا منبع اولم میشع؟


ببخشید نقل میگیرم ب جاش.ولی انتخابای بهتر از نشرالگو هم هس*

----------


## NormaL

> ی سوال
> شیمی نشرالگو به عنوان منبع دوم استفادع کنم یا منبع اولم میشع؟


سلام
به نظرم از سری تست نشر الگو به عنوان منبع دوم استفاده بشه بهتره یا کلا استفاده نکن. چون خیلی کتاب خوبی نیست
اما موج آزمون و محاسباتش فوق العادس میتونی به عنوان منبع اول یا موازی با منبع اول استفاده کنی

----------


## Dr.Na

> *
> ببخشید نقل میگیرم ب جاش.ولی انتخابای بهتر از نشرالگو هم هس*


منظورم موج آزمون هس
منبع اول میکرو استفادع میکنم 
ولی به دلیل کمبود وقت خاستم ببینم میشع موج رو به عنوان منبع اول زد یا نه
ممنون ک راهنمایی کردین

----------


## Dr.Na

> سلام
> به نظرم از سری تست نشر الگو به عنوان منبع دوم استفاده بشه بهتره یا کلا استفاده نکن. چون خیلی کتاب خوبی نیست
> اما موج آزمون و محاسباتش فوق العادس میتونی به عنوان منبع اول یا موازی با منبع اول استفاده کنی


بعلع منم منظورم موج آزمون نشر الگو بود
خیلی ممنون
دوروزه موج آزمونام رسیدن ولی سردرگم بودم ک کدومو اول بزنم

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.Na


منظورم موج آزمون هس
منبع اول میکرو استفادع میکنم 
ولی به دلیل کمبود وقت خاستم ببینم میشع موج رو به عنوان منبع اول زد یا نه
ممنون ک راهنمایی کردین


فک نکنم بشه ب عنوان منبع اول ازش استفاده کرد. من خودم ب عنوان منبع دوم هفته دوم آزمون اگ منبع اول رو تموم کردم ازش استفاده میکنم*

----------


## Dr.Na

> *
> 
> فک نکنم بشه ب عنوان منبع اول ازش استفاده کرد. من خودم ب عنوان منبع دوم هفته دوم آزمون اگ منبع اول رو تموم کردم ازش استفاده میکنم*


شیمی خیلی رو مخمه از نظر حجم
فک کنم منم بزارم برام بخش مرور

----------


## Mina_medicine

> شیمی خیلی رو مخمه از نظر حجم
> فک کنم منم بزارم برام بخش مرور


*ببخشید میپرم وسط حرفاتون
شیمی درس شیرینیه ولی فکر کنم از منبع سختی شروع کردین به تست زدن.
شیمی خیلی سبز بهتره واسه منبع اول اگه پایه شیمیتون قویه میکرو بدردتون میخوره چون واقعا تستاش سنگین و وقت گیرن.
من خودمم منبع اولم خیلی سبزه بعد که تموم شد و سوالات علامت دارمم مرور کردم میرم سراغ میکرو.
اگه ام نشد که هیچی گذاشتم واسه ازمونای جمع بندی عید میکرو کار کنم یا بعد عید یک در میون بزنم تستاشو.
اما کتاب موج ازمون واقعا کتاب خوبیه و چون حجمش زیاده شاید نرسید بعدا تو ماه جمع بندی کامل کار کنید
صحبتای نفرات برتر رو که میخوندم خیلیاشون پشیمون بودن که دیر شروع کردن موج رو.
موفق باشی عزیزم :**

----------


## Roham.999

سلام بچه هااا منبع من گفته اگه یه ماده اکسیژن بگیره اکسید میشه اگه از دست بده کاهیده میشه و اگه هیدروژن از دست بده اکسید میشه و اگه بگیره کاهیده میشه !! ینی چی الان واسه چی اخه؟ الان این واکنش رو چه حسابی واکنش اکسایش کاهشه؟؟اکسیژن دوبارمنفی بعلاوه دوتا هیدروژن یک بارمثبت میدهد آب. 
و طبق اون تعریف بالا گفته اکسیژن اینجا کاهیده میشه. میشه یکی توضیح بده؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

باسلام ، 


دوستان سوال مفهومی غیر از چهارچوب کتاب داشتم ، فکر کنم دوستان نظام قدیمی بهتر بدونن 

*
اینکه در محاسبه انتالپی پیوند گونه ، قانون و قرارداد داریم که سطح فیزیکی هر دو طرف ( واکنش دهنده و فراورده ) گازی باشه به خاطر اینه که از انرژی دریافتی گونه برای تغییر حالت فیزیکی جلوگیری بشه و عدد ازمایشمون دقیق تر باشه؟ 

*

مثلا در محاسبه پیوند  i2 اگر نوع جامد رو برسی کنیم ناچارا بایستی انرژی بدیم که ابتدا فرازش پیدا کنه به گازی و سپس باز اهنگ  انتقال گرما رو به سامانه افزایش بدیم تا پیوند ها متزلزل (  :Yahoo (4): )  بشن ، 
در این صورت خود انرژی که ید جامد گرفته از حساسیت و دقت انتالپی پیوند مون میکاهه چون دقیقا نمیشه گفت کی کل گونه گازی شده و بعداً تجزیه به اتم های گازی شده



ایا درسته یا نه ؟

Wonderland @
amir1376@

Zero_Horizon@
josef76@

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


باسلام ، 


دوستان سوال مفهومی غیر از چهارچوب کتاب داشتم ، فکر کنم دوستان نظام قدیمی بهتر بدونن 


اینکه در محاسبه انتالپی پیوند گونه ، قانون و قرارداد داریم که سطح فیزیکی هر دو طرف ( واکنش دهنده و فراورده ) گازی باشه به خاطر اینه که از انرژی دریافتی گونه برای تغییر حالت فیزیکی جلوگیری بشه و عدد ازمایشمون دقیق تر باشه؟ 



مثلا در محاسبه پیوند  i2 اگر نوع جامد رو برسی کنیم ناچارا بایستی انرژی بدیم که ابتدا فرازش پیدا کنه به گازی و سپس باز اهنگ  انتقال گرما رو به سامانه افزایش بدیم تا پیوند ها متزلزل ( )  بشن ، 
در این صورت خود انرژی که ید جامد گرفته از حساسیت و دقت انتالپی پیوند مون میکاهه چون دقیقا نمیشه گفت کی کل گونه گازی شده و بعداً تجزیه به اتم های گازی شده



ایا درسته یا نه ؟

Wonderland @
amir1376@

Zero_Horizon@ 
josef76@


 بله دقیقا.وقتی پیوند مایع یا جامد باشه اول باید تبخیر یا تصعید رخ بده که این باعث میشه عدد آنتالپی پیوند عوض بشه.برای همین قرارداد شده که همه گازی باشن.
نکته قابل توجه و بدیهیش اینه که تو آنتالپی پیوند نیازی نیست شرایط استاندارد ترمودینامیکی برقرار باشه که به خاطر این که میگیم 100 درصد گازی بدیهیه ولی تو تست های چند موردی ممکنه بپیچونن*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
>  بله دقیقا.وقتی پیوند مایع یا جامد باشه اول باید تبخیر یا تصعید رخ بده که این باعث میشه عدد آنتالپی پیوند عوض بشه.برای همین قرارداد شده که همه گازی باشن.
> نکته قابل توجه و بدیهیش اینه که تو آنتالپی پیوند نیازی نیست شرایط استاندارد ترمودینامیکی برقرار باشه که به خاطر این که میگیم 100 درصد گازی بدیهیه ولی تو تست های چند موردی ممکنه بپیچونن*



احساس لوشاتلیه دارم الان :Yahoo (16): 

ممد ار وارد عرصه جدیدی از شیمی محض میشود

----------

